# IR at the Guild



## Chiller (Aug 24, 2008)

Went for a walk down at the guild and decided to get the IR filter out. 
In this shot I wanted to try an experiment, so I stacked a UV filter on top of the IR lens. I wanted to see if i could get the light to bounce around between the filters to create the light orbs. I heard that was what caused it, so I tried to make it happen. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like you succeeded on the first one.:thumbup:

Very cool shots!


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 24, 2008)

AWESOME shots! love the second!!


----------



## kundalini (Aug 24, 2008)

Props on the last one.


----------



## cameramike (Aug 24, 2008)

LOVE 2 and 3 great job!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks y;all.  Appreciate you taking the time to comment.


----------



## doenoe (Aug 25, 2008)

and these are in Just for Fun because.....?
That last one looks really cool :thumbup:
I should really try and get some IR shots again, thanks for the reminder


----------



## Chiller (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Daan.  Appreciate your comments and look forward to your IRs.  They are always awesome to view.  

A while back, there was a discussion on critiquing photos, and pro photogs, versus non pro, and blah blah blah. :lmao::lmao::lmao:  So I posed the question...Where to do photographers who do photography for fun, post images then...and I was directed to this forum.


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 25, 2008)

just for fun!!!

you aving a laugh?

they are stunning


----------



## Chiller (Aug 25, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> just for fun!!!
> 
> you aving a laugh?
> 
> they are stunning


   Thanks man...I had fun.  :lmao::lmao::lmao:

*I saw green alligators and long-necked geese,
Some humpty-backed camels and some chimpanzees,
Some cats and rats and elephants,
But sure as you're born
The loveliest of them all was the Unicorn.*


----------



## bradster76 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hell, I love them all, something different. I'll have to try it sometime, always in the mood for creative stuff. :thumbup:  It was kinda hard to get used to at first look, but the sky and the snow look cool in IR. "I R Weasel?" :lmao:


----------



## iflynething (Sep 5, 2008)

May I have $_______ (insert sum here) for a nice IR filter. This makes me want one even more

~Michael~


----------



## John_05 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome shots Chiller.

When I finally get an IR filter,  I guess I know who I'll ask for tips.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks again for all your kind words.  Really appreciate it.  
 John...anytime you have a question, I would be glad to help out. If I dont have the answer, I will help you find it....k?  

Thanks again.


----------

